# Liens on pre-sale homes



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

There is a slight chance I may have to put some liens for non-payment on some properties. Liening a post-sale/REO property would be pretty straightforward, but have any of you had a situation in which you had to lien a pre-sale property? 

I will probably contact the national before I lien them(jobs through a regional), but I am unsure if I would want to get into the mess of liening a pre-sale since the home is still in the homeowners name.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> There is a slight chance I may have to put some liens for non-payment on some properties. Liening a post-sale/REO property would be pretty straightforward, but have any of you had a situation in which you had to lien a pre-sale property?
> 
> I will probably contact the national before I lien them(jobs through a regional), but I am unsure if I would want to get into the mess of liening a pre-sale since the home is still in the homeowners name.


Interesting post. 
A couple of questions come to mind. When is the sale date? When was the work in question completed?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Go to the National first,give them 2 weeks to get your money.. then Lien it,then post at every P&P,ROE site the name of the Company.Dont tell the regoinal what your doing.Dont forget to post at Ripoff Report and Linkedin.

Good luck.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Usually the threat of a lien is good enough, I have never actually had to file.:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I've only had to lien one house and as soon it at was filed the bank was calling me to work it out, worth the time and effort and the $20.

When you do it with a national or regional it will usually end the relationship


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Interesting post.
> A couple of questions come to mind. When is the sale date? When was the work in question completed?


A mix of times. Some have probably went to sheriff sale by now, some probably don't have dates even set yet. Work was completed 30-120 days ago.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Pre-sale leins are risky. If the mortgage company files a writ for removal of lein it will be removed due to signed contract by homeowner. I never had a problem filing them...multiple times and the Mortgage Co would call and ask for it removed--of course but only after payment in full. Be sure to have the lein served on the Mortgage Co AND copy to the Service Company.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to agree with the others..if you mention lien they will stop sending you work.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Go to the National first,give them 2 weeks to get your money.. then Lien it,then post at every P&P,ROE site the name of the Company.Dont tell the regoinal what your doing.Dont forget to post at Ripoff Report and Linkedin.
> 
> Good luck.






I'd never give them 2 weeks. 

In today's high paced environment 5 business days is plenty of time for these clowns to get some action.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Yeah I'm going to agree with the others..if you mention lien they will stop sending you work.


Fine with me. I don't want to have to fight constantly for my money.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I've only had to lien one house and as soon it at was filed the bank was calling me to work it out, worth the time and effort and the $20.
> 
> When you do it with a national or regional it will usually end the relationship


 REMEMBER to include your TIME to file the Lien drive there and the cost to have it removed when you get paid. Also check on the filing fees it is 35 a page here. and roll these figures into t eh amount being gone after.

Do you really want to work for clownco REO if they are not going to pay. I didn't think so. When the relationship has degraded to the point of them not paying its over anyway you look at it. 

I did a reskin of a door for a national commercial maintenance company. Called 30 days later where is the check , "should be in the next run " they said. waited another 20 days Same response waited another 15 and called thm talked to the owner and TOLD him I WILL go take the door off the hinges and then YOU will have to PAY me 3X the original invoice " "I will call the police" he threatens. I respond "they WILL NOT get involved , It's a civil matter" PAY UP I SAY He says, and this will give you some insight into these ceo's mind frames "You'll never work for us again" my response "Do you REALLY think I want to after this "


----------

